# The HG One has landed!



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

While I was in the US last week I took the opportunity to get my hands on a new HG One. I've always been after an effective single doser as I like to switch beans and don't fancy using a hopper. Equally, the concept of retention bothers me, illogical as it sometimes is when comparing the cost of beans and an expensive grinder.

Anyway Craig at HG managed to have it delivered to a hotel so I carted it back with me... Going through security was interesting, I had to explain how it worked!

Got it back in the end and it's paired with a silvia for now. Space doesn't allow me to upgrade the machine but that's clearly the weak link in the setup especially as it doesn't have a PID. On top of that the HG is large, much larger than I expected. It dwarfs the mignon.

Setup was very easy, the build quality is phenomenally good. Results have been average so far, more flavours but lots of spritzing and early blonding means the burrs need time to season which will come with time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Gangstarrr - HG will repay in spades once burrs have settled down. Did you get hit with customs duty?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice one Gangstarrr - HG will repay in spades once burrs have settled down. Did you get hit with customs duty?


Let's say that bringing it back personally has certain benefits attached!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's a heavy piece of hand luggage. Best not answer whether you declared it on landing unless you really want to


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Let's say that bringing it back personally has certain benefits attached!


Nuff said


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats Gangstarr, I love the look of these, it makes such a statement in the kitchen. Where about's in the US did you go? Was it HG's HQ ?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations - looks great on the counter.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

How are you getting on with yours Drude ?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Very happy with it - I love the easy adjustment and zero retention compared to the RR55, which wastes coffee when you change the grind. I love the way it looks, too, and it's not too much hassle for me as I'm usually just making one drink at a time.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Soll said:


> Congrats Gangstarr, I love the look of these, it makes such a statement in the kitchen. Where about's in the US did you go? Was it HG's HQ ?


Nope but not too far from there - Las Vegas.

Have to agree on the looks, it's very striking and extremely well made.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

If I'd have known you were there you could have brought me back one lol! You could have done a group buy


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Soll said:


> If I'd have known you were there you could have brought me back one lol! You could have done a group buy


Haha. It's surprisingly beastly. Was a bit of a conundrum packing it up in my rucksack with requisite padding.

A pleasure to use though, it's so well thought out, for example the lower funnel is magnetic, so very easy to detach and check for any retention (virtually 0 with a couple of drops of water, lots without).


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

I am considering to do the same if/when I go San Francisco later this year. Did you pre-arrange this in advance with HG One? Also, I thought the funnel wiper would've fixed the static issue?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The wiper is supposed to help it yes but I've not attached it. A couple of water drops work amazingly well.

I spoke to Craig at HG and he arranged it, said it was quite common. The box is big, you could check it, but then it's open to the whim of baggage handlers. If you carry it in hand, be warned it is substantial but not impossible. Take a very strong hold all or rucksack and some padding.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Sofmonk said:


> I am considering to do the same if/when I go San Francisco later this year. Did you pre-arrange this in advance with HG One? Also, I thought the funnel wiper would've fixed the static issue?


Go on sofmonk, do a group buy if you go! Take all the family with you and they can carry one each lol!


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Ha ha, sounds like an idea. Last time I visited the US, I got randomly pulled and got interrogated for 5 hours. Imagine what they'll do this time if they see a suspicious looking device in my backpack and I try to convince that it's actually a coffee grinder??!!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Definately looks like bomb making equipment to me.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Impressive looking piece of machinery, definitely demands attention.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gang, if you ant to cheat, have a look here

http://www.usafoodstore.co.uk/minute-rice-white-rice-instant-396g/

I bought 4 packs for mine. A pack goes through in a minute or so and at the end, your burrs are perfectly seasoned. It is on the HG website as a recommended cheat!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome mate, some superb coffee will follow a great grinder!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Gang, if you ant to cheat, have a look here
> 
> http://www.usafoodstore.co.uk/minute-rice-white-rice-instant-396g/
> 
> I bought 4 packs for mine. A pack goes through in a minute or so and at the end, your burrs are perfectly seasoned. It is on the HG website as a recommended cheat!


Have been thinking about this. Might need to get some I think. It will take me ages otherwise on my consumption levels!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a kilo of stale beans as well and the Tin burrs take blooming ages longer till seasoned. A good investment although I am sure there would be a UK supermarket equivalent!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Indeed, if anyone knows an easy to get hold of alternative, please mention!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic grinder, I'm really loving mine, and I know It's only going to get better as the burrs season.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is something about running rice, any sort of rice through a grinder I seem to remember as bad...of course this was electric grinders and the HG1 is a manual one, so probably OK. certainly wouldn't recommend it for electrics though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Indeed, if anyone knows an easy to get hold of alternative, please mention!


Might be able to get you a load of stale beans to grind through it if you want...


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Might be able to get you a load of stale beans to grind through it if you want...


Yes! That would be very helpful! Will PM.


----------

